# Bee puke...now bee pee?



## Jon L (Dec 29, 2007)

"Urine for a Treat"
Im too new here to be judgemental but .......

http://www.hortonhillfarm.com/beepee.htm


----------



## deantn (Jan 3, 2007)

Jon L said:


> "Urine for a Treat"
> Im too new here to be judgemental but .......
> 
> http://www.hortonhillfarm.com/beepee.htm


Not a very good name for his honey, would never even think of using something like that around here.


----------



## Bob Nelson (Feb 10, 2005)

*emailed response*

I went to their web site and saw for myself. Consequently I sent an e-mail with a link to this thread and the following:

"Your posting on beesource is creating a legitimate stir.

I would strongly encourage you to reconsider how you name and describe your honey. It greatly detracts from the wholesome theme you otherwise portray your products, not to mention the image portrayed of honey. This is damaging not only to your honey but potentially to all honey producers."

Hope they get it corrected.


----------



## iddee (Jun 21, 2005)

I also sent them a link and told them it was disgusting.


----------



## Horton Hill Farm (Dec 21, 2007)

YIKES! In response to our honey name, first the letters BP are my initials and if you look at the label it reads "Bee Pee's Honey". A play on words. Second as a beekeeper it is your job to educate the public. I want to talk to my customers. We should give them as much factual information about bees and honey as possible. And believe me my customer want to talk about bees when they see my label. Most labels that I see are generic labels with names printed on them. How many questions do thses generate from potential customers? Lighten up guys. BP


----------



## Brandy (Dec 3, 2005)

Then why call it Urine for a Treat??? Maybe the National Honey Board would like to talk to you!!


----------



## iddee (Jun 21, 2005)

Well, BP, look at the responses. If the negative versus positives transpose to the public, your play on words will be publicly as disgusting as it is to beekeepers.

If my name was aaron sam smith, I would not use my initials to advertise my business.


----------



## bleta12 (Feb 28, 2007)

Horton Hill Farm said:


> YIKES! In response to our honey name, first the letters BP are my initials and if you look at the label it reads "Bee Pee's Honey". A play on words. Second as a beekeeper it is your job to educate the public. I want to talk to my customers. We should give them as much factual information about bees and honey as possible. And believe me my customer want to talk about bees when they see my label. Most labels that I see are generic labels with names printed on them. How many questions do thses generate from potential customers? Lighten up guys. BP


We all do stupid things, and later try to correct them.
Please keep the name but drop that urine think, admit that you thought that that thing will work and get attention so you can educate and sell honey, but please for the sake of good sense change it.

Respectfully Gilman


----------



## Barry (Dec 28, 1999)

Horton Hill Farm said:


> Lighten up guys. BP


 Do you realize what you're asking?! This is the middle of the off-season beekeeping doldrums. We find all kinds of things to pick apart! Welcome to Beesource.

- Barry


----------



## sc-bee (May 10, 2005)

Ohhh Yes ! I see the play on your initials BP. And I guess that also goes for the image on your site.

Which way is the Bee facing and what is (she/he) doing I'm not sure. And what is that running on the ground--- Well I'll let others decide! Yes I know worker bees are of female gender but maybe that's a drone relaxing?

I usually don't participate in this type of post (my wit not as sharp as others here)-- but after you blew it off as a play on your initials I couldn't resist!


----------



## riverrat (Jun 3, 2006)

*lighten up heck, you need to wisen up*

Not trying to be mean or judgment just offering my honest opinion. I put a special blend for special friends on my widlflower honey labels it generates sales for gifts, however, I dont think the slogan bp urine for a treat would be an ad campaign that anyone serious about bees or selling honey would use. 99% of the people who pass by your booth wont even know your name thus they would not be able to associate the initials with your name. Honestly I would pay more from another booth at the market you are set up at to avoid buying honey from someone with this kind of sence of humor. Urine I wouldnt think would be much of a treat. Unless you are aiming to catering to some kind of psycho nut crowd.


----------



## Barry Digman (May 21, 2003)

Horton Hill Farm said:


> YIKES! In response to our honey name, first the letters BP are my initials and if you look at the label it reads "Bee Pee's Honey". A play on words. Second as a beekeeper it is your job to educate the public. I want to talk to my customers. We should give them as much factual information about bees and honey as possible. And believe me my customer want to talk about bees when they see my label. Most labels that I see are generic labels with names printed on them. How many questions do thses generate from potential customers? Lighten up guys. BP



It's your honey. Label it any way you like and let others label theirs as they like. It's no one else's business what goes on between you and your customers as long as you aren't defrauding them. Welcome to the board.

And for the literalists...
http://www.campmor.com/webapp/wcs/stores/servlet/ProductDisplay?productId=608


----------



## sc-bee (May 10, 2005)

*Barry's D is right*

you know your customers---do what you please! I know I here others refer to honey as BEE PUKE in a digusting way!!! They are however the ones that are going to buy it anyway even after they call it BEE PUKE  !


----------



## GRIMBEE (Apr 3, 2007)

Please buy some of my bee diarrea, its good for you 

Happy New YEAR


----------



## dcross (Jan 20, 2003)

Brandy said:


> Maybe the National Honey Board would like to talk to you!!


Yeesh, a little heavy handed, don't you think? It's not like they have any actual authority in the first place.


----------



## shawnwri (Jul 31, 2006)

everyone needs a niche or the body piercers would starve. If someone wants to by "BP" at least they have someplace to buy it and won't be coming to see me.


----------



## stangardener (Mar 8, 2005)

to each their own. personally i enjoy a little more subtle word play. if your initials are b.p. i think bee pee's honey is cool. i would let other people make the association and if they brang up urine would give them an innocent look and let them know my initials where b.p.
urine is good fertilizer but has no funny value. pee and poo can slide sometimes where urine and fecal just fall flat
this year at market i started spelling my salad mix salud mix. it was fun. most people saw it said nothing. some saw smiled and agreed. to those who said i spelt salad wrong i told them salud meant health. i'm a firm believer in mixen stuff up a bit and harmless fun to get through the day.


----------



## Dubhe (Jul 19, 2007)

> Yeesh, a little heavy handed, don't you think? It's not like they have any actual authority in the first place.


I know I wouldn't mess around with these guys.......

http://i212.photobucket.com/albums/cc227/Agligani/NHB.jpg


----------



## dcross (Jan 20, 2003)

Dubhe said:


> I know I wouldn't mess around with these guys.......
> 
> http://i212.photobucket.com/albums/cc227/Agligani/NHB.jpg



What brand gas do you suppose they buy?


----------



## WVbeekeeper (Jun 4, 2007)

I'm usually pretty quick witted, but I'm just now getting the "You're in for a 
treat," and I read this thread shortly after Bjorn posted it. I agree that if I was 
to be at a fair I would pass the Bee Pee honey up for something that was a 
little bit more classy. I wouldn't want my six year old looking at that when it's 
sitting on the table at breakfast time. I do like a "classy" approach when selling 
honey. I feel it builds value. I've been wanting to use some clear wine bottles 
with corks for lids and a beeswax seal. A real nice clear label where you can see
the light though the honey would be nice. Something like that would build value 
and attract customers who would be willing to spend a little extra due to the 
nicer packaging, rather than the old mason jars I've been using. IMO, the Bee 
Pee label devaluates the product. I get $12 a quart without a label. With a label 
like that I'd probably have to sell for less than six and beg to get that much.


----------



## Hawaii Varroa Hunter (Nov 6, 2007)

*Whoa! Whoa! Who!*

Alright guys here is my two cents. I totally understand where you are coming from on the stand point that you think the name is gross, disgusting, defaming etc. On the other hand I think its very creative and I kinda like the play on words. It gives the product a candid curb appeal. I would buy this product to send to my beekeeper friends just because I think its funny. Thats my type of sense of humor.
I have taken the liberty to forward BPs link to Michael Kliks. A long time member of the national honey board and someone although i work with on a daily basis I have a constant clashing of opinions with. He thought it was funny and actually wants to buy a jar. I also sent it to a long time friend of mine Gabe Dadant future owner of Dadant and Sons. He thinks its a funny new way to market honey, and although it will/does raise and eyebrow it makes you want to ask questions. 
Now this is just two people in the whole realm of bee keeping but still two very influential people. 
On the other hand BP is new to our forum and instead of telling him that his product has a tasteless and disgusting curb appeal show some real genuine concern and tell him delicately and show that bee keepers can be and are professional people. lets not start a witch hunt going after him with pitchforks and smoking barrels. 
I have been an outcast my whole life and do not condone the actions of outcasting anyone in their interests hobbies lifestyles etc. We all love bees, honey and by products so lets embrace him and not slander his name no matter how tasteless we think it is. 

MAYBE THAT WAS MORE LIKE 2 DOLLARS


----------



## WVbeekeeper (Jun 4, 2007)

>I would buy this product to send to my beekeeper friends just because I think its funny.

I wouldn't buy the product, but I might copy the image, print it on a sticker, slap
it on my own jar of honey, and give it away as a gag gift. 

The point of my previous post is that it's kinda hard to build value in a product 
that is used for human consumption when it has the word "URINE" on the label. 
mmmm, now doesn't that sound yummy? maybe for a billy goat.


----------



## Hawaii Varroa Hunter (Nov 6, 2007)

*Yeah Ok*

Like i said i totally understand where you all are coming from. I would buy the product because i like to try and support other beekeepers regardless of the name and because i am to lazy to make my own sticker. I think we are all looking for new ways to market our product and BPs is a new way to do it. besides i have lived in five different countries in the last six years. You should see the things people eat. I would gladly eat something called bee pee or urine before eating some of the stuff i have seen other cultures eat besides lets face it 90% of the public are going to know thats its not real bee urine. 
The army says there is no secret anything because you can Google everything. and if someone has a question about BPs product being urine etc. then they are probably going to go home and do research and if they think its distasteful they are are going to find honey from another bee keeper and buy their product. So whats the big deal?


----------



## WVbeekeeper (Jun 4, 2007)

>So whats the big deal?

No big deal for me. I just don't want my kids to see stuff like that so it will never be on my table. If you have kids, you may raise them differently, I don't know. 

Ever see this show?
http://edibletv.net/?p=139
I think I could hang in there with that guy. The only thing that I ever seen that he didn't eat was the stinky tofu when he was in China. So yes, there are some gross things that people eat in other countries. It's part of their culture, sometimes it's plain necessity. 

>I would gladly eat something called bee pee or urine before eating some of the stuff i have seen other cultures eat...

Send me your address and I'll gladly send you a bottle of something called urine for your consumptive pleasures.

>...I kinda like the play on words.

Yeah, I do too, especially when I can play on other peoples' words.


----------



## Hawaii Varroa Hunter (Nov 6, 2007)

*You Win*

alright man you win. obviously this is going no where. i have two children who are both very young and very influential. No i would not put this honey on my table either but maybe thats not the crowd he is going for. 
I dont need a bottle of urine or whatever from you to get what you are saying. I have been to 3 military survival schools and yes drank my own urine on numerous occasions for training purposes. thank you. I just think the witch hunt and comments everyone is making is just as tasteless as everyone is making his product out to be.
speaking of urine check this out. http://biomedx.com/urine/


----------



## WVbeekeeper (Jun 4, 2007)

You know, you're right about it too. He has the choice to put whatever kind of 
logo he wishes on his honey. People like you help people like us to keep that 
right. If I would see it at a fair I would probably pick it up and have a nice 
laugh and talk bees for a little while. I wouldn't berate him for having that logo 
on his honey but I wouldn't buy it either. Hopefully he has other containers 
which would be more tasteful. I'm sure you can see by the responses on this 
thread that most people don't like it. I like to set up on Sundays, when I have 
honey to sell, and catch the church crowd leaving service. There is a lot of 
traffic on the roads here in the Bible Belt during the early Sunday afternoon. I 
could just imagine what their faces would look like and what they'd say if I had a
label like that. LOL. I don't think I'd do much selling on Sundays anymore.


----------



## iddee (Jun 21, 2005)

Let's see if I understand this. According to Hawaii Varroa Hunter, someone putting out disgusting, filthy trash has the right of freedom of speech, but the average Joe has no right to express his feelings toward the same. Is that what I'm reading? You have no right to say anything about anything to try to keep filth out of the public, but you should be protected and honored for producing it. 

I don't think that will fly in my interpretation of citizen rights. I think we have as much right to bash it as he has to produce it.


----------



## dug_6238 (May 9, 2007)

*Give it a chance?!?*

Let's let it go for a while and see how he does. If some of the larger food producers jump on the bandwagon and start labeling their food products with such labels, maybe it'll be time for us to eat our words.

I'm curious to see if we'll see any of the major corporations release names like these. Consumers will make the decisions as to what's smart marketing.

I have some ideas that might make some money for me in the marketing world, OR you can just put these on your shopping list - no really, they're quite good:

- Krap-Fed Crappies (CEO and Farm owner *K*evin *RAP*anot)

- POOlaid (TM)- Look out Wylers and Koolaid, you've got some real competition here (*P*aul *O*scar *O*sterson, Marketing Agent (but soon to be out of a job))

-Rabbit Turds (TM) - Like Cocoa Puffs, but taste a little different. Very healthy for you, EVERYONE should be eating Rabbit Turds. Start your day right with a big bowl.

Are these good examples? Maybe you have better...

I feel so uneducated when I try (and fail) to understand how including waste matter in the name of a food product will encourage education in that area. Maybe I just don't get it.

Let's see if it's successful. Billions are spent on marketing, maybe this guy suddenly looked down into his toilet and found a solution. Time will tell. Someone set a reminder to look back for his website in two years.


----------



## Hobie (Jun 1, 2006)

Some people just never outgrow bathroom humor. These people are a potential market. Others of us will refrain.


----------



## KES (May 17, 2007)

lol..... I thought it was kinda funny. I don't think I would try marketing it that way, but in this day and age everyone is looking for a good gimmic to sell their product. If this works, more power to him.

I bet Bag Balm and Udder Butter raised a few eyebrows when they started out too.  People actually eat pigs feet, chocolate covered insects and and tree fungas so I can't imagine that a little BP (by the way, it _is_ only honey) would stir up much of a storm.

Good luck BP, hope you sell a bunch.


----------



## ScadsOBees (Oct 2, 2003)

Hmmm....have you seen the stuff they try to sell to kids? Bertie's Anyflavor Beans anybody? Sure, it was imaginary, but they do sell these with the actual flavors.

There's the nice high class market that most of us target and then there are other markets as well.

While it isn't the way that I would present my honey, if it works for him/her and the customers buy it like crazy, go for it! While it is gross, I wouldn't consider it to be offensive.

Put down the torches and the pitchforks and get back to work 

Rick


----------



## Hawaii Varroa Hunter (Nov 6, 2007)

*you all make me laugh*

No worry your rights are not being violated what so ever. I have been in the military sine i was 17 and dont have the luxury if being able to say what i want when i want. I am not saying that you dont either I am just saying that i didnt think the Bee Source Forum was created to bash on other peoples products. 
You do have just as much right to say what you want as he does to label his product. 
However those crazy names for new coco puffs etc. dont make any sense in the fact that they are not a play on words and do not use any initials. 
I think Hobie said it best. 
WV Beekeeper obviously sells to the church goers on sundays. If i were him i wouldnt sell the product either. I on the other hand to sell to a lot of military personnel and other bee keepers from around the pacific rim. While i am sure that some of them wouldnt like the name of the product they probably wouldnt try and get some HUGE marketing mogul against him and they surely wouldnt burn him at the stake for his opinions. By all means feel free to show how professional you are to the whole world ranting, raving, and discouraging other beekeepers to do what they want with their honey, bees, and business. After all its your right. I know it would be totally inadequate for you to just PM him and confront him of the issue or say something like " It doesnt seem very tasteful to me but its your honey and your money" you would have to call them out like a 12 year old. 
Like i said i dont have the luxury of all rights your guys do but i do have the luxury of expressing my opinions here. Although very strong at times i do my research i.e. contacting people from the NHB and the Dadant company to see what they think. then *TRY* to make an educated decision on what to say and how to say it.
I have been to iraq twice and Afghanistan once i have a 3 purple hearts and numerous other awards i could on for days about. I live my life to protect our people and our constitutional rights but i still like to see people ESPECIALLY bee keepers try to act in as professional of a manner as possible. thats all. I will how we say in the military "about face" and "press on"


----------



## riverrat (Jun 3, 2006)

*chicken poop lip balm*

There is a lady here in kansas that is marketing lip balm under the name of chicken poop. She was turned down by major distibutors. She took in on herself and is fixing on going nation wide after getting national publicity. she has done well for herself. Her story behind the name is when she was a kid her granddad would tell her when she had chapped lips to rub chicken poop on them.


----------



## Ian (Jan 16, 2003)

>>Most labels that I see are generic labels with names printed on them. How many questions do thses generate from potential customers? Lighten up guys. BP


Yikes!
Those lables I print for my honey are generic, I guess. It hasent stopped my sales. Its mostly the honey quality and reputation that provides my sales. 
Do what you want BP, its your business. But shake your head abit! Horton Hill Farms is a great name. Advertising your honey as bee pee is just bad.


----------



## Beemaninsa (Jun 9, 2004)

Good luck BP! Although the name may not start me salivateing, it is certainly a hoot. As far as the chicken poop lip balm goes, I believe chick poo would be more catchy. I wonder if there is a little white dot on top of the lip balm?


----------



## dcross (Jan 20, 2003)

http://ilovechickenpoop.com/


----------



## mac (May 1, 2005)

O.K. so like if I bought some bee pee at like a farmers market or whatever, and it turned out to be like honey or whatever instead of like bee urine like on the label I would like be totally pissed off and like have to sue you like for false advertising or whatever. Any lawyers on here today or like whatever????????


----------

